# Sierra Reverse Crew - ride or sell?



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

So I was on the Sierra forum the other day round about 3:00, and I'll be damned if I didn't win a reverse crew. Can't decide what to do - ride it or throw it up on ebay. This isn't a board I'd have ever purchased otherwise, and it doesn't particularly fill a gap in my albeit small quiver. I ordered a 155, and my other boards are a 155 sl-r and 157 premier F1-R. Seems like the reverse crew is meant to fill generally the same nitch as the SL-R, though I'm guessing it will ride a little looser, and be a little more playful. That's kind of appealing, as I'd like to learn presses/butters a bit more. I'm also curious to try out other boards/tech just to expand my knowledge base. That said, unless I'm just totally surprised by this board, I have trouble seeing it getting a ton of use. So, do I drive it off the lot and take the depreciation hit, or sell it new? What would you do?


----------



## Bubalouie (Mar 6, 2010)

You should mail it directly to me and I will tell you if it is any good.

Seriously though, if you want to sell it, send me a pm.

--buba


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

release it the same way you received it


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I just picked up a slr and a reverse crew and I can tell you the reverse crew is a lot softer than the slr, I would keep it and just use it just for the butter factor.


----------



## ippy (Mar 11, 2010)

sell it and buy a jib board. No point in overlapping.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Is that any good? That's from the store Sierra Snowboards? Is that like a Wall Mart brand of snowboards or is it actually decent for non-beginners? If so, I wouldn't ride that.

You can use it for board exercises on the grass in the summer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

rasmasyean said:


> Is that any good? That's from the store Sierra Snowboards? Is that like a Wall Mart brand of snowboards or is it actually decent for non-beginners? If so, I wouldn't ride that.
> 
> You can use it for board exercises on the grass in the summer.


I was under the impression from the Sierra rant about not being able to discount Burton gear that the Sierra boards are Burton boards rebranded. So the Sierra Crew is the Custom and the Sierra Reverse Crew is the Custom V-rocker. I could be completely wrong though, that's just the impression I got from it.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

hexon said:


> I was under the impression from the Sierra rant about not being able to discount Burton gear that the Sierra boards are Burton boards rebranded. So the Sierra Crew is the Custom and the Sierra Reverse Crew is the Custom V-rocker. I could be completely wrong though, that's just the impression I got from it.


Heh, could be. If Sierra was big enough, maybe they just did a China deal like..
"Hey, we'll take what you can make with the left-over (perhaps second rate) materials with a different topsheet."

And you know the Chinese! 
"Destroy the equipment? Sure... We'll just disassemble it and leave it for a mysterious dump truck company to pick up and reassemble it in another factory and wallah! Generic snowboards! We'll call them Bur'Tan in China but to sell to America, we'll let them call it anything they want!" :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

rasmasyean said:


> Heh, could be. If Sierra was big enough, maybe they just did a China deal like..
> "Hey, we'll take what you can make with the left-over (perhaps second rate) materials with a different topsheet."
> 
> And you know the Chinese!
> "Destroy the equipment? Sure... We'll just disassemble it and leave it for a mysterious dump truck company to pick up and reassemble it in another factory and wallah! Generic snowboards! We'll call them Bur'Tan in China but to sell to America, we'll let them call it anything they want!" :laugh:


"And, why on earth would they have produced thousands and thousands of snowboards based on their very own models to be sold as our own line of snowboards if they were having problems with us?" -SierraCrew

So I guess it's like buying generic cereal, different look...same taste.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

hexon said:


> I was under the impression from the Sierra rant about not being able to discount Burton gear that the Sierra boards are Burton boards rebranded. So the Sierra Crew is the Custom and the Sierra Reverse Crew is the Custom V-rocker. I could be completely wrong though, that's just the impression I got from it.


Supposedly it's the shape of this year's Custom V-Rocker, and the innards of next years Process V-Rocker. Given how cheap they are on Sierra right now I doubt I'd even get 2 bills including shipping on ebay, so it's not worth the hassle trying to sell. I've always turned my nose up at Burton, perhaps unfairly, since I've never actually ridden one, so I'm going to give this one a whirl and form a true/fair opinion. I'm anxious to ride a pure rocker board too for comparison's sake, since I've only ridden regular camber, and NS's R.C.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

buggravy said:


> Supposedly it's the shape of this year's Custom V-Rocker, and the innards of next years Process V-Rocker. Given how cheap they are on Sierra right now I doubt I'd even get 2 bills including shipping on ebay, so it's not worth the hassle trying to sell. I've always turned my nose up at Burton, perhaps unfairly, since I've never actually ridden one, so I'm going to give this one a whirl and form a true/fair opinion. I'm anxious to ride a pure rocker board too for comparison's sake, since I've only ridden regular camber, and NS's R.C.


I wonder how much a board actually costs from the factory. Prolly like $20. The Vapor is like $30. lol


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

The Sierra boards are actually supposed to be pretty decent. As someone said before, the Crew is basically a custom. 

I'm not sure how much you'd get for it considering you can buy one, but it's a decent board. You probably can use that particular version as a park board, but if you wanted a full park board you'd probably be better off getting some money off it. 

I'd sell personally, but not because it's a bad board.


----------



## Okierider66 (Aug 29, 2013)

My question is what did you have to do to win it. Last time I won something I was 9.:huh:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

They have give aways on their sites usually on Monday, Wed, and Fri. You just have to be logged in to win something.


----------

